
Google and China: What's the real story, and where does it go from here? - stakent
http://radar.oreilly.com/2010/01/google-and-china-whats-the-rea.html
======
gcb
nice bunch of opnions.

...and my comment on /. asking when would they leave the US, since they
already showed discontent with the gov there as well by resisting subpoenas
received a +3 Funny.

